# Chicken before the egg or not



## Lez325 (Oct 25, 2021)

Photoshopped 2 original images to get this shot ( just for fun) 








Les


----------



## Space Face (Oct 25, 2021)

I think I've seen this somewhere before.  Is it an oldie? Very good regardless.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 25, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I think I've seen this somewhere before.  Is it an oldie? Very good regardless.


 One I shot last year- it did make Explore on Flickr and a couple of other sites- It definitely MY IMAGE though


----------



## Space Face (Oct 25, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> One I shot last year- it did make Explore on Flickr and a couple of other sites- It definitely MY IMAGE though


Hmm, I don't recall where I saw it.  It was maybe something similar.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 25, 2021)

The egg before the Chicken........


----------



## Space Face (Oct 25, 2021)

What about a chicken omelette. Is that even a thing?


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 25, 2021)

Cool pic. Looks familiar to me as well.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 26, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Cool pic. Looks familiar to me as well.


 I have been told that before Kirk- I guarantee this is MY image buddy


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 26, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I have been told that before Kirk- I guarantee this is MY image buddy


I don't doubt for a second that it's yours. Can't say where I 'think' I've seen it, maybe it was a similar picture I saw on the web.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 30, 2021)

Very cool!


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 31, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very cool!


  Thank you Jeff- bored on a rainy afternoon lol 

Les


----------

